# Empty 10 Gallon - non-betta suggestions



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I recently lost another beloved betta and have his former tank mate in a hospital tank.
The tank is a (currently) divided 10 gallon. I'm thinking of stocking it with non-betta freshwater fish. Any suggestions? I read that black (or white) tetras are hardy fish. Also some tiger barbs. Since the tank is only 10 gallons I know I'm somewhat limited with numbers. 
Also I should mention I do currently have 2 otos and 2 (large) snails that are rooming with one of my bettas in another 10 gallon tank. Maybe I could move those guys over and get a couple more otos to join them along with a few tetras or barbs?

thanks for the suggestions and help!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

You could do:

-a small sorority 
- a crayfish tank(sand, 1 small crayfish)
- or a small community
-or divide it and have 2 bettas -what i would do


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

There aren't too many tetra that can happily fit in a 10 gal. Most of them need a 20 gal or larger because it offers more swimming room. If you could give us your water parameters like pH, GH, and KH we can help you narrow down your search. 

I don't know what kind of tetra you are referencing with black or white tetras. I don't know of a white tetra, but there is the black neon tetra which gets too large for your tank. Tiger barbs are rather hardy, but they need a larger tank and a larger school than most tetra to avoid aggression towards tank mates.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. I do plan on completely cleaning out this tank and starting over since it seems to have given 2 bettas velvet which killed one of them. So I suppose this is more of an early planning thread. I should probably go ahead and get it cleaned out and ready (remove dividers - or possibly just leave the dividers and get it ready for 2 male bettas again). I am still in the process of setting up a 15 gallon divided for 3 so I'm going to focus on that first and just hold on to this one for now. so many decisions


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

You could do shrimp, CPOs, DPs, Scarlet Badis, and there are MANY small fish out there that would be good. Some of my favorite small fish would have to be the chili rasboras and celestial pearl danios. But there are more than just those options, but many more. However like what thekoimaiden said, we would need to know some of your water qualities. Most fish can adapt to most water, but shrimp and other fish that are sensitive cannot.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think mjoy maybe means black or white skirt tetras. A school of those would fit but they would be cramped. White clouds are a great addition because they don't need heaters. I agree with Izzy about the tiger barbs. Unless they are kept in big schools, they are little nip terrors. A better choice would be cherry barbs. They stay smaller and are far less aggressive.

Scarlet badis are beautiful, tiny fish and very difficult because they often require live foods. If you are lucky, they will take frozen bloodworm but most often they want live daphnia and that sort of thing.

Celestial pearl danios or harlequin rasboras would do nicely.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> White clouds are a great addition because they don't need heaters.



I have a species specific 10 gallon white cloud tank, and I've had them since about april, and I now have 40 babies in the tank :shock: If you do get them, get something to eat the babies cause .... they won't


----------

